# Fallas principales de un Flyback



## sakuraelperro

Me gustaría saber cuales son los diferentes síntomas que se dan cuando a un televisor le esta fallando el fly back.
Gracias


----------



## mycrox

comunmente cuando te falla el flyback, no tienes imagen ya que no alcanzas a alimentar el cañon de electrones (suponiendo que es una tele NO TAN MODERNA como una plasma) =D, a too esto, ni se te ocurra tocar el chupon del flyback para sacarlo o cualquier tontera ya que te lanza una pata de 20000 volt, jejej, descargalo primero con un destornillador.  bueno , lo que dije e spura caca, lo primeo es verdad, puede que no te este alimentando biuen la tarjeta y por ende el cañon. NO HAY IMAGEN.


----------



## Apollo

Hola a todos:

Las fallas principales de un Fly son:

1.- Calentamiento - Bajo ninguna circunstancia un flyback debe calentarse en lo más mínimo. en estos casos la TV puede prender o apagarse después de un tiempo, o quemar al salida horizontal después de un tiempo.

2.- Pérdida de aislamiento - Si el fly se "arquea" hacia alguna tierra cercana o sobre si mismo, suele escucharse un ligero "gisssss" (dependiendo del tamaño de la perforación), junto con un olor a ozono muy característico del arqueo de alto voltaje. Si la perforación es muy grande se ve el arco de alto voltaje brimcando hacia la parte metálica más cercana. En este caso la TV puede no encender o apagarse inmediatamente, quemar los fusibles de protección o el salida horizontal.

3.- Pérdida de continuidad - En muy contados casos, la bobina principal se abre por una descarga o defecto en la fabricación, en este caso obviamente no hay alto voltaje, pero no hay muestra visible de daño alguno, puede utilizarse un osciloscopio para trazar la señal de barrido horizontal desde la salida de la jungla hasta la base del salido horizontal (La cuál se encuentra presente en todo el recorrido), *-- OJO -- *, NUNCA medir ni con el osciloscopio ni con un multímetro el COLECTOR del salida horizontal, ya que se quemaría el equipo de medición y de paso el televisor. Para saber si el Flyback tiene alto voltaje se puede acercar un pequeño foco neón al mismo, si enciende es que hay alto voltaje. En televisores muy modernos, los sistemas de protección apagarían el televisor por falta de alto voltaje, pudiendo confundirse con otra falla. Si se tiene el diagrama puede quitarse el FLy y medir todas las bobinas para descartar la falla del mismo. EL flyback se utiliza como "Fuente secundaria" de varios voltajes necesarios para el TV, si falta alguno de ellos, con la prueba de todas las bobinas secundarias se elimina la sospecha de que alguna este abierta.

4.-  Bajo voltaje de salida - En algunos televisores de color antigüos, se utilizaba un Flyback de bajo voltaje (para tv blanco y negro), obteniendo una salida de 12 a 15Kv. Insuficientes para acelerar un cañón de color. En estos casos se utilizaba un triplicadora de voltaje para elevarlo al stándard de color (de 20 a 25Kv). La falla típica es que en el chupón del cinecscopio no habái más de 15 Kv, dudando del Flyback, peor lo que comúnmente fallaba era la triplicadora, teniendo uno o los dos puntos descritos arriba. en caso de que la triplicadora esté en buenas condiciones se puede cambiar el Flyback, pero normalmente siempre es la triplicadora la del problema.

El Flyack en una pieza crítica en los televisores, sufriendo más o menos las fallas comentadas, que son las más comunes, pero siempre encuentran una nueva manera de quemarse, o abrirse para que no sea aburrida la tarea de reparar las TV   

Espero y sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## muyperezoso

la etapa de potencia que lo escita, el integrado o transistor o fet, posiblemente este quemado, hay tv q se protegen mediante un opto y queman ese componente para protejer todo lo demas ya que cambiar 4 componentes es mas barato q toda la placa


----------



## Elvis!

Hola a todos.hoy me trae por aca un problema que intente solucionar solo.pero como  algunos conocimientos en electronica me faltan decidi recurrir a lo mas inteligentes 

Tengo un Flyback que saque de una TV.debajo del mismo encontre un monton de referencias que me indican el tipo de conexión que requiere cada una para su funcionamiento.Unos cuantos pines dicen GND q supongo que es tierra.otros +12v -12v. +B Col Ht Nc 180v.y son todas esas siglas las que no entiendo.ademas de no entender la diferencia entre +V y -V.Y bueno esa es mi duda y agradeceria una posible solucion o ayuda para entender todo esto.


----------



## Mostdistortion

¿+12 y -12? Es la diferencia de potencial entre GND y el punto (+12 o -12) siempre que pongas la punta negra del multímetro a GND, o sea que entre +12 y -12 hay 24v de diferencia. Espero se entiendan todas las redundancias!


----------



## Elvis!

Hola de nuevo...despues de tanto buscar no encontre nada que mis entendimientos de electronica puedan explicar...quiero saber como armar el circuito basico de un flyback es decir el que utiliza capacitor, transistor,transformador.etc..El objetivo de todo esto es obtener descargas electricas como las de los videos que estan en internet(YouTube)

Agradeceria una respuesta faborable!


----------



## allanr2d2

lo que tu necesitas es armar una bobina de tesla  checa este link ahi veras que es muy facil armarlo http://www.dgdc.unam.mx/fisilab1_b.html


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Bueno queria aportar algo que si bien no es falla del flyback muchas veces hace pesar equivocadamente.

Falla: quema repetidamente la salida horizontal, hace pensar en un problema de sobreconsumo del flyback, si no quema recalienta. Peden ser los capasitores de sintonia del flyback, que estan conectados en las inmediaciones del TR y sin bastantes voluminosos y aislados a 2.5kv o 1.6kv. 

Ojo con esto un capasitor electrolitico en el transormador de exitacion (driver) horizontal, el cual al perder capasidad, afecta en la forma de onda de la salida. Probocando todo el problema. Saludos


----------



## EmU

hola a todos, tengo poca experiencia en esto, el problema q tengo es q tengo un tv marca gold star y cada ves q lo prendo me quema el fusible, y me han dicho q es problema del flyback, xfavor ayudenme,quisiera saber si me podrian decir el problema exacto y como solucionarlo, 

gracias de antemano


----------



## JAVIER PEREZ

tienes un cruce en la fuente de alimentacion empieza por revisar, los diodos de la fuenta , el ptc, el mismo regulador, en todo caso aislalo el flayback  de la fuente y comprueba.


----------



## MARCOS CEDEÑO

cuando el tv quema el fusible,lo mas probable es q sea 1 corto : diodos o pte rectificador ,filtro de fte,transisitor salida horizontal.¡¡¡


----------



## §olace

hola  amigos
tengo problema con mi monitor, lo que sucede es que se me apaga la pantalla cuando voy a ver videos o juego, pero queda encendido el led indicador lo que a mi me da a entender que es algun sistema de proteccion del monitor. sospecho que pueda ser el flyback (screen) pero no estoy muy seguro ayudenme porfavor


----------



## Piquitin

hola amigos lo mio pienso q es grave tengo un televisor panasonic q esta qmando fusibles y bueno al principio antes de q qme el primero el televisor salia medio llovido y no era por la señal obvio y emitía un sonido como si el algo estuviera en el sarten o como si un grifo estuviera abierto y cuando estaba asi no podía poner la tele en modo video y cuando la apagaba aún seguía saliendo imagen aunq mas blanqueada y sin sonido y la unica solucion era desconectarla de la toma de la pared... e veces se componía sóla... salía clara la imagen y podía entrar a video... pero después qmó su primer fusible el cual reemplacé y volvió a prender sin qmarse el fusible pero sin darme cuenta habia puesto uno de 5 amperes y el anterior era de 4... pero bueno funcionó de la misma forma q antes con la pantalla un poco distorsionada y con ese extraño sonido a fuga... un tiempo despuej qmó es fusible... y hasta el momento va qmandome como 3 fusibles de 4 amperes... q hago necesito de su ayuda urgente?


----------



## cubiella

Una consultaaaaaaa, si un flyback tiene una fuga, leve pero fuga en fin. Ademas de que por lo que lei, a al larga puede cagarme algo... Tiene solucion o va uno nuevo¿? 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Arreglo CHAPUCERO con siliconas (Fastik), mejor arreglo rasparlo y arreglarlo con resina de poliester (la de las carrocerias de los automóviles con fibra de vidrio)

Saludos !


----------



## cubiella

DOSMETROS no entendi nada!!!
La fuga que tengo la hace desde donde sale el cable osea desde el flyback propiamente dicho. Al otro extremo del cable esta el chupeton.
Pensando que era el cable pelado o algo asi, lo saque de adentro del flyback, le corte unos 5cm , le pele la puntita al cable de la misma medida de la que tenia y lo meti de nuevo, pero lo sigue haciendo, si queres paso una fotito 

Voy a ser sumamente detallista, acabo de mirar el flybacka  plena oscuridad (por decir con el cuco)
y veo que en el nucleo (que me da la impresion de que son dos especios de U travadas con un alambre grueso de acero y forma una O y por ahi la bobina y demas como esta el flyback. Bueno veo que entre la plaqueta (el plastico) y el iman que estan separado a unos 2mm esta todo de color azul, tenue pero se ve el color azul (eso es una pequeña fuga, verdad?)
Ahora enciende bn, de vez en cuando, cuando el grizzzzzzz es un poco fuerte, se apagas el TRC (si asi se dice al tuvo?) y se escucha en el momentoq ue se apaga cono un TUC-TUC y se prende y continua funcionando.
Ayer cuando lo desarme el arco de fura era entre el cable que ni bien sale del FLYBACK uno rojo grueso a el disipador del que creo que es el transistor de la etapa horizontal.

Como veran mucho de TV no la tengo clara, pero siempre los eh scado andando, con trabajo pero andan hasta el dia de hoy, obviamente que solo reparo los mios y cuando se rompen 

Saludos y gracias.
Alvaro


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo aislas con caucho de siliconas , selladores de siliconas


----------



## marcfma

muchas veces confundimos una falla en el flyback con una perdida o espiras en corto en el yugo(bobina de deflexion H.Siempre que se quema en trans de Horiz, hay que revisarlo por lo menos visualmente.


----------



## Vlay

me trajeron un tv con fugas en el flyback, este tiene en un costado un agujero por donde "escapa" parte del bobinado, veo algunas espiras cortadas y el testimonio de sus dueños es que funcionaba y de repente empezo a hacer ruido a "frituras", se quedo sin imagen y podia verse el arco de electricidad. Dicho arco va desde las espiras hasta la barra de ferrita que lo "rodea" ¿puedo chequear las tensiones del tv sin conectar el flyback para estar seguro de que no le vuelva a pasar lo mismo al flyback nuevo?


----------



## marcfma

Si,podes chequear los 120V , los 12v y cualquier otra tension que salga del trafo de la fuente.
Quedate tranquilo que no se revento porque la tension de alimentacion esté alta.Suerte


----------



## Vlay

ok, gracias, acabo de llegar de comprar el reemplazo, entonces chequeo las tensiones (por rutina jaja), coloco el nuevo y comento los resultados


----------



## marcfma

Me ovidaba, si queres conectale una lampara de filamento de 220v 40W entre el +B (120v) y masa para ver como se comporta la fuente, a ver si regula o no, o se cae la tension.Saludos


----------



## Vlay

Bien, solde el flyback en el tv y al encenderlo para que quede en stand by se oye cerca del flyback como un pitido, o chiflido, que desaparece, caracteristico de los capacitores creo (esto ya lo hacia antes de colocar el flayback), pero luego al presionar "power" para que encienda el tv, lo hace pero sin sonido y sin imagen, solo un pitido constante (distinto al anterior) y estoy casi seguro que probiene del flyback ¿que podra ser?


----------



## marcfma

Como se ve la imagen cuando prende? Proba si hace el ruido cuando con el yugo desenchufado.
Cambia un capacitor de ancho horizontal que esta conectado al colector del trans horiz. de de 4000 a 7000 pF de 1,6 kv.Suele tener fugas.Eso si no lo levantes y lo conectes así.Una vez lo hice y se me pincho el tubo.Se levan mucho las altas tensiones.


----------



## Vlay

buen consejo marcfma , gracias, pero.. que verguenza, disculpa, te hise pensar un poco pero, que verguenza jajaja saque para medir el transistor ¿horizontal o vertical? (como te habras dado cuenta recien me estoy adentrando en el tema) y al medirlo "erroneamente" supuse que un corto en el flyback pudo haberlo malogrado, entonces no lo volvi a colocar... cuando me informe mas me encontre con que al ser un transistor de alta tension, no puedo medir su estado con el tester (a menos que presente un corto), entonces compre uno chino de "baja" calidad que valia $1,40 (alrededor de 80% menos que el original) y al medirlo... me daba exacamente las mismas lecturas, asi que dedusco que el transistor original se encuentra en buen estado, ademas el tv "encendia" antes, solo que con el flyback destruido, o sea, las altas tensiones las tenia, el caso es que me preocupe tanto despues por el flyback (que verguenza ja) que me olvide de ponerle el transistor del que hable antes.  
(no sigan mi ejemplo y hagan un paso a la vez, es lo que aprendi, ha)

ahora procedo a colocar el transistor y pruebo otra vez...


----------



## marcfma

Esta todo bien Vlay. Me hace mejor pensar que no pensar.Si hay que ir con pie de plomo y controlar la ansiedad, no es buena consejera.Todos cuando empezamos pasamos por esas inseguridades.Saludos


----------



## Vlay

Acabo de colocar el transistor y... Genial, el Televisor encendio correctamente, pero con un defecto que creo que ya es otro tema  se ve oscuro y con los colores distorsionados, y aumenta la luminosidad solo al aumentar el nivel de color, el contraste y el brillo apenas tinenen respuesta, incluso aumentando el "screen" desde el mismo flyback, solo comienza a haber imagen cuando empieza a hacer un zumbido y se ven lineas blancas en la pantalla (exeso)


----------



## marcfma

DIstorsionados los colores????Fijate si anda la bobina desmagnetizadora, fijate si el filtro de los 180V de los transistores de video esta seco (algunas marcas hacen algo parecido y en otras lo podes sacar que ni se nota la dif.) Otra prueba seria subir la tension de filamento y ver si mejora.Si es así es agotado el tubo. Fija de cortarle  el cable que lleva la alim de filamento y alimentalo con una fuente variable.Bueno,fijate si brilla mucho normalmente brilla poco. No te pases de 12v, empeza con 2o 3 V.


----------



## Vlay

la bobina desmagnetizadora???? (me sorprende que la nombres en esta falla) bueno, pero te actualizo  tengo solo 10v en ABL ¿eso es poco? y donde deberia haber 16,5V (flyback) no tengo nada, y encontre una resistencia calcinada que solo puedo ver la primer cifra de su codigo de colores, es el 3 (naranja) en la salida de ABL lugo hay un transistor que esta ok y de ahi llega directo al control de brillo. 
reemplase dicha resistencia por otra de 3,3k y sigue igual ¿estara bien el valor de la resistencia que coloque? o que otra cosa puede ser?
Ahora chequeo si estan los  180v  de video ya que esta tension depende en gran parte del filtro ¿no es asi?

...En donde deberia tener 175v tengo solo 150v alimentando los transistores R, G, B por llamarlos de alguna forma, son los del video que estan cerca del zocalo del TRC. este filtro ya fue cambiado (todos negros y el quiere llamar la atencion con su envoltorio celeste jajaja) es de 350v 4,7uf... mmmm... no se a vos, pero a mi, con mi poca experiencia me parece un poco exajerado un cappacitor de 350v para trabajar a 175v. ¿¿o hay algo que no tengo en cuenta o no se?? Disculpa, pero cuando uno no sabe mucho tiende a preguntar todo. 
Bueno, mañana voy a cambiar este filtro y comento los resultados, gracias y hasta entonces ... saludos.


----------



## marcfma

no por que dijiste algo de los colores cambiados,Bueno es una descripcion poco precisa.
Y que modelo y marca es quizá tenga el plano


----------



## Vlay

la marca del tv es Philco, pero ya no posee el papeliyo donde dice el modelo, pero investigando para saber que flyback usa (ya que el flyback tenia borrados los "numeros") encontre solo imagenes en google del tv por fuera y aparentemente era Philco 21f29-rc pero el manual no coincide... asi que no se que otro modelo puede ser,  en la placa tiene un numero al lado del flyback: 4859802692-12 y en otra parte dice MYANMAR (lo dice asi en mayusculas)

Hay algo que me llama la atencion, y es que cuando ingreso un comando en el TV las letras (canal, volume, etc) se ven bien luminosas como tiene que ser, pero la imagen de los canales es oscura, y los controles de brillo y contraste apenas funcionan, el de color si tiene efecto: al ponerle mas color se persibe mejor la imagen, aunque con los colores distorsionados, alterados, no son los que deberian...

Genial... era de lo mas simple, en algun momento sin darme cuenta habre movido la "palanquita" que es para poner el tv en modo Service, por eso no tenia imagen, y solo se podia persibir algo con los controles de croma, ahora estando "en su lugar" el tv anda 10 ptos  
Gracias por toda tu ayuda marcfma, enserio gracias  y disculpa mi ignorancia, igual con tu ayuda, aprndi bastante el dia de hoy  ...un abrazo.


----------



## marcfma

Ha!!!! QUe bien.Me alegro.CUando yo empecé tambien me ayudaron, no por este medio pero no está demas compartir. Me deique varios años pero ahora ya no, o muy poco, para despuntar el vicio.
SI es ese modelo de Philco tiene un control remoto programable y gigante.
De donde sos?
Un abrazo.Suerte


----------



## Vlay

marcfma dijo:


> Ha!!!! QUe bien.Me alegro.CUando yo empecé tambien me ayudaron, no por este medio pero no está demas compartir. Me deique varios años pero ahora ya no, o muy poco, para despuntar el vicio.
> SI es ese modelo de Philco tiene un control remoto programable y gigante.
> De donde sos?
> Un abrazo.Suerte




Soy de Buenos Aires, conurbano sur  al final resumiendo se podria decir que cambie el flyback y funciono perfectamente, pero aun no logro explicarme que pudo haber causado dicha falla en el mismo, es que parecia haber "estallado" o sea, presentaba como un corte al costado dicho flyback ¿porque suele ocurrir una falla de este tipo? sin ningun otro componente dañado (omitiendo la resistencia del ABL que al parecer no tuvo mucha participacion, de no ser porque estaba calcinada y su valor estaba aumentado bastante pero no abierta)


----------



## marcfma

Generalmente falla la aislacion de la alta tension con el medio ambiente, es decir la resina plastica. En ese caso parece haber fallado la aislacion del alambre o alguna burbuja de resina entre los alambres del bobinado de alta tension, se carbonizo y estallo.Ademas ahí estan los componentes del triplicador, capacitores y diodos que tambien pueden fallar, aunque no se si estallar?  Me sorprendió que el tele encendiera en esas condiciones??????


----------



## Vlay

mmmm depende a lo que te refieras con encender. El TV no presentaba imagen (segun quien me lo trajo, ya que yo no me anime a dejarlo ni 2 segundos cuando vi el estado en que estaba jajajaja) asi que tampoco se si presentaba audio (ademas sin antena). En este sentido se podria decir que no, que no encendia.
Pero si por encender te refieres a que no se autoprotegia anulando las tensiones, sino que estas estaban alli presentes aun estando el flyback con un "agujero" en siu cobertura tienes razon, es sorprendente


----------



## tomylili

holas una mega preg es q tengo un televisor samsun q al prender enciende bien y si lo pongo en la seccion d video reproduce pelis x un rato y despues empiesa a apgarse y si lo dejo con la antena se apaga al ponerse la imagen azul no se q aser asi q lo q ise fue moverle al screen y al focus lo q ocasiono q la imagen se ponga gris con lineas y no se ve nada d imagen d video  ni nada pero solo asi no se apaga el fly estara madrado?


----------



## Vitruvio

Otra falla típica del FBT no tan común: Enciende y se ve perfecto, mas al rato comienza a irse de foco hasta que se hace imposible ver.
Que tiempos aquellos ... 

Saludos


----------



## HelliusVII

Hola, colegas, he arreglado algunos monitores y de vez en cuando se presenta un problema 'nuevo', como lei por ahi, eso es lo apasionante en la electronica.
Bueno al grano, un monitor Nec As50 TRC, el problema se presento según me dijo el dueño; lo prendio después lo apago y quiso prender otra vez y ya no prendio, la pantalla se quedo sin imagen.
Lo prendi en el taller, y vi que el led de encendido esta activo, no hay estática en la pantalla, es decir no carga, lo destape, y me puse a verificar los potenciales de cada integrado, y a cada uno le llega el potencial adecuado, sin embargo me llama la atención, que el mosfet de poder 2sk2996 y el diodo ba159 q esta entre el drenador y el source, hay mucha estática acerco la punta del tester y me indica 300 Vdc (anodo) y 400 (catodo) por lo demas todo funciona bien, o no se tal vez no estoy toamando en cuenta algo. Para mi es el flyback no me da el voltaje sufiente para almentar el TRC, me da solo 60 Vdc,(5 patas) 0 Vd (4 patas), y 3.5 Vdc (1 pata). Lo que me parece raro es que el flyback tenga un desgaste tan rapido, el dueño me dijo q tiene 2 años, y lo compraron de segunda mano, es del año 2003 el monitor. Gracias colegas


----------



## pandacba

Primero que nada habria que ver que tipo de monitor es, de los viejos que encienden de una, o de los más nuevos que sin señal pasan a std-By
suponiendo que todo eso ya lo has verificado........

Tu problema seria que no arranca la sección horizontal, si tu fly-back tuviera problemas, la fuente no funcionaria, y si fuera un diodo interno en la parte de alta el filamento y demás tensiones secundarias estarin presentes incluso la de screen, si hacercas un busca polo en las inmediaciones del fly-back y no pasa nada tu horizontal no aranca. en tal caso verifica

Si al generador de la señal le llega tensión
Si al driver le llega tensión

Si, el/los transistor/es de deflexión no esten abiertos(es una falla poco habitual pero que se ve de tanto en tanto)

Si es del tipo nuevo verifica que la señal de sync en la parte que activa el CI llegue y tenga sus valores adecuados,.

Verifica las soldaduras de los pines del fly-back, en el punto donde entra la tensión del +B o en el punto de salia al colector sueelen desoldarse


----------



## HelliusVII

Aqui toy otra vez y no puedo encontrarle falla a este monitor si alguien tiene el mapa del circuito q me lo pase por favor.
Bueno la maxima tension q obtengo es de 60Vdc, se supone q debo de tener 125 Vdc no? El transistor horizontal esta bien, cada IC recibe su voltaje adecuado, el microcontrolador (jungla) recibe su voltaje correspondiente, los circuitos de Driver igual.
Como les digo no tengo alto voltaje, no se por q? Debe ser un diodo, de alta q se haya fundido pero no lo encuentro, hay 2 capacitaodres de 250 Vdc q soolo reciben 60 Vdc, he aqui mi sospecha. Si me podrian pasar el cicuito este monitor es algo viejo del año 2001.


----------



## Vitruvio

Estamos fuera de tema hace rato. Se trataba "fallas típicas" y estamos analizando una falla en un equipo ...


----------



## masaru

En principio la tensión de 60v. sería correcta. Lo que ocurre es que en un monitor la etapa de AT está separada del barrido. Ya que tiene que hacer frente a distintas resoluciones. Si no fuera así , ante un cambio de resolucion aumentaría la  Alta Tensión. 
En serie al +B debería haber un doblador que controla la tensión que entra al fly-back y regular la AT . Esta tiene variaciones que aceleran el haz para controlar la convergencia dinámica.


----------



## angel87

Hace poco realice una limpieza a mi monitor Euro Case de 17", y sin querer moví los tornillos del fly back, la imagen salia borroza luego trate de mover en el lugar en que estaba hasta que la imagen se vea perfecto, pero tiene un parpadeo tan molestoso y cansador. Se podria solucionar este problema?, como lo tengo que hacer?


----------



## JOAQUIN RICO

angel87 dijo:


> Hace poco realice una limpieza a mi monitor Euro Case de 17", y sin querer moví los tornillos del fly back, la imagen salia borroza luego trate de mover en el lugar en que estaba hasta que la imagen se vea perfecto, pero tiene un parpadeo tan molestoso y cansador. Se podria solucionar este problema?, como lo tengo que hacer?



Angel87,si el parpadeo comenzo despues de la limpieza,seguramente tambien moviste sin querer el otro control del fly back,el screen,bajalo un poco aver si mejora,sino otro es el problema.ok


----------



## adrian2008

amigos, que tal, tengo una pregunta, sera que algo puede quemar el flyback, le cambie a un tv lg el flyback por uno generico, y se quemo alos 3 dias, el flyback que cambie es el 6174v-6006h, sera que habra algo mas que lo este dañando o fue por ser generico que no aguanto


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa diodos en fuga y también puede porque sea malo el flyback, aunque a mi nunca me paso, nunca tuve problemas con los genericos

revisa diodos en fuga y tambien puede porque sea malo el flyback, aunque a mi nunca me paso, nunca tuve problemas con los genericos


----------



## heartwithoutgod

Que tal! :

Hace poco me trajeron una TV de TRC de 14 pulgadas y existe un sumbido permanente al momento de encenderlo, ojo, no durante el estado de stand by, el sumbido es constante no se va por nada y causa una pequeña (pequeñisima) interferencia en la calidad de la imagen. 

No hay problemas en el sonido.
No hay recalentamiento.
El problema no ha empeorado. 

Me di cuenta porque le pegue la oreja y al parecer es el flyback, alguien tiene otra opinion?, le agradeceria su colaboracion.


----------



## Vlay

heartwithoutgod dijo:


> Que tal! :
> 
> Hace poco me trajeron una TV de TRC de 14 pulgadas y existe un sumbido permanente al momento de encenderlo, ojo, no durante el estado de stand by, el sumbido es constante no se va por nada y causa una pequeña (pequeñisima) interferencia en la calidad de la imagen.
> 
> No hay problemas en el sonido.
> No hay recalentamiento.
> El problema no ha empeorado.
> 
> Me di cuenta porque le pegue la oreja y al parecer es el flyback, alguien tiene otra opinion?, le agradeceria su colaboracion.



Si ya reemplazaste los Electroliticos del secundario yo no tengo otra opinion


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola *adrian2008* si se te quema es porque hay una etapa que los esta quemado y NO la has raparado, solo cambiaste el flyback y otro que otro componente y no medistes las cargas, ejemplo por el filamento de un tube perdi uno y eso fue por no chequear...

Hola *heartwithoutgod* yo pense que era el flyback, pero era una fuga en una capacitor en la etapa de la fuente el que silvaba como gardel, mira si no hay fuga entre espira se suelen escapar espora (no me acuerdo el nombre) y como dijo *Vlay* mira los de la fuente suelen ser los que hcen este trabajo
*
postadata:* los genericos como los rebobinados suelen ser malos, la palabra lo dice segun la ley de murfy


----------



## oswaldo10

hola saludos: les comento al cambiar un flybak puse mal los cables ahora al ponerlos bien el tv no me da imagen pero se siente que carga y me da sonido diganme si me tire el tubo o que gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

y cuales cables pusiste mal? foto ,una foto ayudaria


----------



## oswaldo10

el rey julien te comento como debes saber del flyback salen 3 cables 2 rojos y uno gris. un rojo es de la chupeta los otros 2 van al TRC esos fue los que invertí el rojo y el gris al conectarlos al TRC. y te repito el tv me da sonido los canales pasan pero la imagen no da. que me comentas donde empiezo a chequiar. gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

y el cable rojo tiene por lo menos 500 volt,fijate si tiene ese voltaje todavía


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, bueno deberas revisar el estado de los componentes del zocalo de TRC, y tensiones.
Puedes forzar la emision de los cañones, conectando, una resistencia de 10K, en cualquier catodo ya sea KB, KG, o KR a GND.
La pantalla debera iluminarse completamente, segun el color seleccionado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

oswaldo10 dijo:


> el rey julien te comento como debes saber del flyback salen 3 cables 2 rojos y uno gris. un rojo es de la chupeta los otros 2 van al TRC esos fue los que invertí el rojo y el gris al conectarlos al TRC. y te repito el tv me da sonido los canales pasan pero la imagen no da. que me comentas donde empiezo a chequiar. gracias



chupeta, "la imagen no da" 

bromeo, entendi.

*el control de screen* es el cable rojo "el mas grueso" (lleva mas tensión) y el gris es *el de control de focus*, si los invertiste no hay problema (hay un descargador en el zócalo del tubo) lo que tienes que chequear es *el filamento* me parece que no esta prendido  


con o sin grilla y cátodo igual se tiene que ver una sombra blanca en la pantalla


----------



## oswaldo10

correcto el filamento no enciende. mande a tierra los catodos KB, KG, KR y en la pantalla no me mostro nada. chequie el cable rojo con el multimetro en escala de 1000vca y 750vcd y en ambos me daba una lectura que no entiendo pero se sentia la alta tencion. para medir el voltaje del cable rojo, lo puedo poner el multimetro en la tierra del la entrada de señal de tv? o como lo mido gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

no no midas mas , si se sentía la alta tensión esta bien,,mejor revisa la parte del filamento


----------



## Don Plaquetin

fíjate que del flyback sale dos pistas que van a la placa TRC con una resistencia tiene que haber 7.5 a 9 Volts, mira bien si esa tensión esta puede que:

este en falso contacto alguna pista o cable
la resistencia este quemada
el filamento del tubo se quemo 

saca la placa TRC y con una fuente de 6V pica los pines y sabrás son y si esta bien


----------



## oswaldo10

ok gracias a todo ya chequie el tubo se quemo, mejor me compro una tv nueva: gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

se corto el filamento ¡¡¡ el tubo no se quema, se agota o se corta el filamento


----------



## oswaldo10

si compañero correcto. y la falla esta en el filamento, por que chequimos todo el circuito del TRC y los voltajes y componentes estan bien. gracias por la ayuda, no lo repare pero aprendi mucho. un saludo desde colombia


----------



## adrian221290

cubiella dijo:


> Una consultaaaaaaa, si un flyback tiene una fuga, leve pero fuga en fin. Ademas de que por lo que lei, a al larga puede cagarme algo... Tiene solucion o va uno nuevo¿?
> 
> Saludos



puedes usar silicon  automotriz y aplicarla


----------



## Don Plaquetin

adrian221290 dijo:


> puedes usar silicon  automotriz y aplicarla



uuuuuuF!!! eso es de la vieja escuela  la pasts naranja para el block y el distribuidor


----------



## electrocnica

Hola a todos, tengo un samsung 14 pulg, empezo a hacer un chillido constante, sumbido mejor dicho, lo desarme y medi el flyback afuera, hice la prueba de resistencia que mencionan con el tester analogico y no me dio falla.

Me gustaria saber si solo puede ser el transistor horizontal (que si encontre quemando), o si lo cambio puede hacer algun daño.

Como veran solo toco de oido.

Gracias



Agrego algo, mido entre los 6 primeros pines y tengo continuidad, supongo es el primario, pero ya los demas 4 restantes solo hay continuidad entre dos.

Puede ser que este abierto?

Gracias


----------



## Marce

Yo tengo un comentario para hacerles.
  Mi tv es un Ken Brown 21", al cual, hace unos 5 años ya le cambie el capacitor de la fuente, y recuerdo que mi mayor temor era como descargar el tubo, probe como 5 veces y ni una sola vez escuche el chispaso, me asegure muchas veces mas de cambiar de lugar el cocodrilo a tierra y usar otro cable, destornillador etc. y nunca se escucho, dije: "imagino que con tantas veces se descargo", y efectivamente, quite la placa, limpie, cambie capacitor, etc, etc sin ningun problema.
   Hace unos meses se escuchaba el "gissssss" que provenia de de la zona del chupete, nuevamente procedi a descargarlo, y tampoco lo escuche  ,  le coloque esmalte de uñasen la zona, y nada, a la semana nuevamente lo descargue (tampoco escuche descargarse), coloque fastix y tampoco lo solucione.
  A la semana nuevamente (otra vez mas lo descargue y no lo escuche) le cambie el chupete ya que adentro tenia agua y un poco de oxido, decidi cambiar el alambre y la zopapa por una nueva mucha mas flexible.
  En resumen, la cuestion es que nunca escuche el chispazo que produce descargar el trc, ojo el flyback sigue con perdida de aislacion porque sigue haciendo el ruido pero esta vez lo voy a llevar a un tecnico que lo arregle 
 Pero la cuestion es, es normal que no se halla oido el chispazo?


----------



## elgriego

Hola Marce,La capacidad del trc ,mejor dicho del aquadag,de retener carga,depende de la calidad de este,tenemos trc,que los descargamos,y salta un buen arco,y otros como el que comentas ,que practicamente no retienen voltage,pero esto no afecta el funcionamiento del tv,Eso si,nunca debemos comfiarnos y tocar con la mano sin descargar ,porque esos miles de volt de c.c,Sacuden lindo.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

tenes que colocar el tester en la escala alta entre el hoyo donde va el chupete y el alambre que abraza el tubo a mi me a dado un capacitor de 100 Mohm no se si hay un material resistivo a proposito o el vidrio tiene fuga


----------



## DOSMETROS

electrocnica dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo un samsung 14 pulg, empezo a hacer un chillido constante, sumbido mejor dicho, lo desarme y medi el flyback afuera, hice la prueba de resistencia que mencionan con el tester analogico y no me dio falla.
> 
> Me gustaria saber si solo puede ser el transistor horizontal (que si encontre quemando), o si lo cambio puede hacer algun daño.
> 
> Como veran solo toco de oido.
> 
> Gracias


 
¿ Y ? Ya cambiaste el transistor horizontal ?


----------



## electrocnica

Todavia no pude ir al centro jeje pero voy a empezar por ahi a ver que pasa...


----------



## DOSMETROS

No tenés otro transistor horizontal de algún desarme de otro tele o monitor ?


----------



## electrocnica

No, vos sabes que no tengo, lo raro es el sumbido, asi que calculo que el flyback tambien esta chau, ya probare.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quitas el Transistor y ponés una lámpara de filamentos entre colector y emisor , y volvés a probarlo


----------



## electrocnica

Con eso deberia prender si no es el flyback?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se supone que si


----------



## fgarcia

hola amigos:
mi tele tiene una fuga en la chupeta de la salida de alto voltage del fly, no se si sera posible sellar con silicon o algun otro pegamento similar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero habría que descargar con un destornillador con un cable atado a masa  al menos tres veces.

Retirar chupete y limpiarlo correctamente al igual que un radio de unos 15 cm el tubo de vidrio (hasta el Aquadag (pintura negra) , no raspar esa pintura.

Si sigue chispeando cambiar el chupete.

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Cambia el la goma de la chupeta y limpia el tubo...


----------



## electrocnica

Me olvide de comentar, al final el horizontal no era, me di cuenta tarde que tiene resistencia interna, asi que compre uno al p....

El flyback aca en cordoba no lo consigo, es de un samsung 14", asi que a tirar el tele.

Bueno muchachos muchas gracias igual


----------



## tidus

buenas, sera que se puede probar un flayback con un inductometro y de poder como se hace?


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola



tidus dijo:


> buenas, sera que se puede probar un flayback con un inductometro y de poder como se hace?



tiene que probar la bobina primaria y los demás devanados. Las tensiones de alta no se puede eso solo lo podes probar con una sonda (resistencia divisiva) o con un medidor de flyback a la misma vez no solo se debe medir la inductancia sino tambien la aislancia entre espiras porque puede que alla fugas internas que solo se puede probar en trabajo lo mejor es medir tensiones en practica sino se prende el televisor deberias armarte un generador y con comprobar con uno sano y otro dañado sacar las conclusiones y sabrás que es correcto y que no, generalmente todos se parecen 

saludos


----------



## joserojas

Elvis! dijo:


> Hola a todos.hoy me trae por aca un problema que intente solucionar solo.pero como  algunos conocimientos en electronica me faltan decidi recurrir a lo mas inteligentes
> 
> Tengo un Flyback que saque de una TV.debajo del mismo encontre un monton de referencias que me indican el tipo de conexión que requiere cada una para su funcionamiento.Unos cuantos pines dicen GND q supongo que es tierra.otros +12v -12v. +B Col Ht Nc 180v.y son todas esas siglas las que no entiendo.ademas de no entender la diferencia entre +V y -V.Y bueno esa es mi duda y agradeceria una posible solucion o ayuda para entender todo esto.


12+ indica que de este punto salen 15 voltios de Directa o psitiva el sgno + significa en electronica positivo y el menos - negativo o sea donde dice 12- serian salida de 12 voltios pero en este caso negativos.


----------



## neo-cat

Hola a todos tengo un tv que enciende normal y a los minutos la pantalla se pone negra pero el audio sigue normal lo apago y al rato lo vuelvo aprender y presenta la misma falla me dicen que el el fly pero yo tengo dudas con respecto a esto me gustaría en lo posible  poder recibir asesoría con res´pecto a esto mucho le sabría agradecer.


----------



## sergiot

Si el flyback dejara de funcionar, muy posiblemente las tensiones que salen de él tambien dejarían de funcionar o por lo menos tendrían una variación considerable, aunque existe la posibilidad que solo deje de funcionar la parte de alta tensión de donde sale la tensión de G2 y foco, además del ánodo, pero ese sector es mas complejo de medir y peligroso. Ese tipo de fallas puede tener varios origenes y sin saber nada de que tv estas hablando la cosa se torna medio imposible.


----------



## pandacba

Vamos por parte dijo jack.
Te fijaste si el filamento sigue prendido?
Marca la posición del screen y aumentalo para ver si ocurre algo
También puede que sea un problema en la placa del TRC, no decis ni marca ni modelo asi que mucho no se puede hacer.
No creo que sea el fly-back ya que tiene sonido y generalmente la tensión de audio la sacan del fly-back
Sin el modelo todo es mera especulación.
Marca y modelo y sería conveniente que obtengas el manual de servicio


----------

